# Biking/Walking through Hydro Corridors



## s2184 (28 Sep 2013)

I love biking and walking through Hydro Corridors because;

1. Peaceful
2. No Traffic/Air Pollution
3. Nice Views
4. Shortcuts 

But, I am little scared of exposure to EMFs (electric and magnetic fields). I have done some research on Google and still not sure should I avoid frequently travelling through Hydro Corridors and find alternate routes.  

Any suggestions? Do you frequently travel through Hydro Corridors? What are your thoughts?


----------



## JorgSlice (28 Sep 2013)

Honestly, if even Hydro/Power company workers continue to do their job manually and exposed to these much more than you ever will be on your bicycle without complaints; you'll be fine. 

Majority of people use scare tactics and false information to influence others in protesting against windmill, cell tower, and  smart metre installation. Exposure levels are so low, that the only time you should ever be worried is if you're spending 23 out of 24 hours of every day, every day of the year for decades on end; uninterrupted, at the top of the towers licking the cable nodes.

They're perfectly safe, always have been, and if anything are getting better since they're inception 60 years ago.


----------



## chrisf (28 Sep 2013)

60 years ago? Those things have been around a lot longer than that.

Heck, the iconic hoover dam is 75 years old.


----------



## JorgSlice (28 Sep 2013)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> 60 years ago? Those things have been around a lot longer than that.
> 
> Heck, the iconic hoover dam is 75 years old.



Just goes to show use youngin's don't know shite  ;D


----------



## Navy_Pete (28 Sep 2013)

I also enjoy biking along those; years ago in Whitehorse used rode the trail there for them as it was a good corridor and the views were spectacular.

I wouldn't worry about it too much; if you are curious here is a Health Canada page on it;

http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/hl-vs/iyh-vsv/environ/magnet-eng.php  

As it points out, these fields are everywhere (including your home wiring, cellphones, wifi, Earth's own magnetic field etc).  So unless you plan on living in a cave in the woods, you'll get some exposure.  But then again, you might get excessive radon exposure in the cave, so kind of a lose/lose proposition for the tin foil hat crowd.   ;D

As a random aside, I find it annoying they use the acronym EMF, as I associate it with electromotive force, which is close enough in terms of subject matter to cause confusion.


----------



## s2184 (28 Sep 2013)

PrairieThunder, Sig Op,  Navy_Pete Thanks for your feedback. 

I also found some useful information in this link: http://www.toronto.ca/health/emfs.htm


----------



## ModlrMike (28 Sep 2013)

You can always wear one of these:






You can even change them up depending on the situation.  ;D


----------



## my72jeep (28 Sep 2013)




----------



## cupper (28 Sep 2013)

Line your biking shorts and jersey as well just to be extra safe.

Especially the shorts.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (1 Oct 2013)

I spent most of my career on the bridge of Gate vessels.

They were 40m. in length. On the after side of the open bridge where I worked, which is located about the mid point along the ship's length, we had the antenna for the main HF transmitter. Its tuner box had a RADHAZ/HERO warning label that stated "CAUTION Radiation Hazard - Do not Stand within 50 m. of this Surface when Operating", which as you have now guessed would be off the ship.

I have two nice grown boys of 18 and 17, in perfect health and with no deformities.

You figure...


----------



## s2184 (2 Oct 2013)

Thank you everyone for your feedback.  :nod:

I checked online, and they even have EMF body shield available, very interesting.

https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=cr&ei=smJMUo-QPOSTyQGzu4DQBg#q=emf+body+shield


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Oct 2013)

They don't help themselves, when I responded to an ad about a tower to be built near us, the links in the ad were dead, they finally sent me the engineering plans for the tower, which was fine, I asked for the energy propagation schematics for the antenna's that would allow to consider what, if any EMF/radiation issues there might be. they were befuddled by my request, I asked if they have no idea about the output of the antenna's how did they plan the location or the placement of the 3 antennas shown on the tower. This was the Department of Communications and the proponent that failed miserably in explaining themselves to someone who was neutral and receptive to the proposal.


----------

